

Show HN: RepoPlay - Instant replay for repo commits (+looking for internship) - mixu
http://repoplay.com/

======
aepstein
For anyone living outside The Valley, looking to break in and get a job on the
inside, this is how it's done. Show people what you can do - your work is your
resume.

Mikito, I'm sure you're sorting through a bunch of potential internships right
now. Way to go.

~~~
mixu
Looking at my inbox, I can only say - today will go down as one of those
special days when my life changed. My most sincere thanks to everyone, I will
get back to you soon (it's 1:30 in the morning here).

~~~
mattdeboard
Inspiring, thanks for being a good example for the rest of us junior- and
intern-level devs.

------
psawaya
The repo visualizer is really clever, as is using it to get companies to
notice you. Best of luck!

------
hajrice
Quick feedback

"Offer me a place at your startup"

I like this better:

"Let me show you how great of a fit I'd be for your team" or something along
those lines..

~~~
pgbovine
yeah agreed. right now the tone of your site looks too gimmicky, like you made
this JUST so you could land an internship. even if that was your intention, at
least hide it better. ideally i think companies are looking for employees who
hack on projects for fun, NOT with the explicit goal of padding their resume
or impressing anyone in particular.

best of luck to you, though!

~~~
mixu
Thanks for the feedback - I changed the text. I guess I'm not the guy to ask
for copywriting :).

I would speculate that the tone might be in part due to cultural background as
well - as Wikipedia says, "The Finnish language has no simple equivalent to
the English 'please'." <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finnish_grammar>

As for the background story, I did start this project for fun (it was an old
hackathon idea) but kicked it into higher gear due to this opportunity coming
up.

Thanks!

~~~
pgbovine
cool, best of luck to you! perhaps another idea is to explain this background
info on your site in some tasteful way. that way, potential employers will see
that you're an earnest hacker with a real interest in this stuff (and you
might not have a native english speaker's grasp of tone and word usage), as
opposed to someone making a one-off gimmick.

~~~
teaspoon
For what it's worth, I think "Offer me a place at your startup" is better
English, being more clear and less wordy that hajrice's alternative. Rare is
the English speaker outside the US or UK who will award you points for
speaking in a roundabout manner, and I believe "fit" and "team" are
Americanisms.

That's not to say that Silicon Valleyspeak is not the practical choice for
this particular situation. But I'd rather not see that become the standard for
how native speakers speak.

------
burke
Nice to see this executed in a publicly-accessible way. I built a similar
thing a little while ago, but never got around to polishing it up and
packaging for consumption.

<http://vimeo.com/18833937>

<https://github.com/burke/jsgithistory>

------
yesimahuman
Internship? This is cooler than a lot of "pro" stuff. It's really insightful
to see how other projects morph and change over time. Good luck!

------
akonan
Very cool! Now I just need a bigger screen to be able to see everything :)

------
windsurfer
I love this. I'm in the process of doing something similar :)

------
enra
Good job Mikito :)

